# where is the kernel source



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

When is HTC going to release its source


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

When they release the OTA/Software which it has yet to do since taking down the OTA.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> When is HTC going to release its source


Why don't you ask HTC?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why don't you ask HTC?


+1 only they can answer this question.


----------

